# wifi router for mtnl 2mbps broadband connection..



## Pein (Oct 22, 2015)

hello guys,

i have mtnl 2 mbps broadband connection..with mtnl wifi modem 450tc1[ range 30 to 40 m ].
the modem is on first floor and i live on second floor,till now i was using asus wireless adapter n10 and it worked flawlessly.
but there is no wifi range on 3rd or 4th floor.i called mtnl customer care service and they told me that they don't have any better 
modem which would have better range and told me to buy a personal wifi modem..thing is i dont know anything about this. i looked on internet,read few forums and thought if u guys could suggest me a wifi router for mtnl delhi.price range 3k..

thank you


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2015)

wifi modems are router+modem combined i one.some popular models are tp-link w8968(get version 4/v4 which is latest) as some sites may still be selling older version 3/v3,dlink 2750u etc.as for range it depends on many factors like house construction material,design of house/surroundings,interference from nearby electronic/wifi devices etc so one can not be sure about range.also mtnl provides beetel450tc1 wifi modem which is not known for its range.

also see this & getting signal across 4 floors is a difficult task for any single device.
*www.digit.in/forum/networking/195286-urgent-router-home-4bhk-post2264225.html#post2264225


----------

